# ελευθέρωσε την καρδιά σου



## rachellouise

I am trying to get a translation for a tattoo for the phrase 'free your heart' in modern Greek and have been told that it is ελευθέρωσε την καρδιά σου
Is this the correct translation and is this how Greek people would word it?


----------



## Tassos

Yes, it is correct.
Still, there are a few alternatives.
Άφησε την καρδιά σου ελεύθερη or
Άσε την καρδιά σου ελεύθερη
From the three possible translations the third is the closest to what someone might say in a real situation.
In the one you gave, ελευθέρωσε is the imperative of the verb ελευθερώνω (to free something, to set something free). This verb is used more in the meaning of "freeing someone from prison", "freeing an animal from captivity" etc and less in the more "poetic" meaning you are looking for here...


----------



## rachellouise

Thank you very much, this is really helpful  I think I will go with your suggestions as I want it to have the poetic meaning. Is there a difference between the meanings of Άφησε την καρδιά σου ελεύθερη and Άσε την καρδιά σου ελεύθερη?


----------



## Andrious

No. It's the same.


----------



## rachellouise

Okay, thank you for your help


----------



## Perseas

Hi,

I 'm not sure if "free your heart"  means "to unburden oneself of a secret" or "to get something off one's chest". If yes, we could also say "άνοιξε την καρδιά σου", which is a common expression in Greek. < άνοιξε=open> .


----------



## rachellouise

Thank you for your response. I'm unsure how to describe what I mean by 'free your heart'.. The context is that I plan to have the phrase as a tattoo to remember how I have overcome my past struggles with an eating disorder which led to heart problems. I was originally planning on having the phrase 'free yourself', however someone suggested that 'free your heart' would be more personal to my particular condition and I liked the sound of it. Not sure if this helps with the translation or if the meaning will be lost when translated.


----------



## cougr

In regard to the meaning, "_free your heart_", strictly speaking translates as "_ελευθέρωσε την καρδιά σου_".

_"Άφησε την καρδιά σου ελεύθερη_" and _"Άσε την καρδιά σου ελεύθερη"_ translate as "_let your heart be free"._

"_Άνοιξε την καρδιά σου_" is "_open your heart_".


----------



## rachellouise

thank you very much  do they all make sense and sound natural in greek?


----------



## Perseas

"Άνοιξε την καρδιά σου", as I wrote above, is very common in Greek.
"Eλευθέρωσε την καρδιά σου" and _"Άφησε/άσε την καρδιά σου ελεύθερη_" are correct, natural Greek. However, speaking for myself, I don't remember having used or (maybe) heard them before. I understand them as "feel free" or "feel strong" or "conquer yourself" or "keep up your courage" or "defeat your inhibitions and start having a good time".


----------



## rachellouise

Yes, that's what I meant by them so thank you very much, now I know that the meaning doesn't get lost in translation  Thanks!


----------

